# New AFC ... Hawk!



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's great.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Definitely something to Celebrate! Hats off to Hawk and Ernie!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Ernie is one dedicated man! Hawk has already produced a lot of nice pups that are doing very well. We have a new Hawk litter coming this winter up here in Alaska. I’m looking forward to getting to know those pups. Congratulations Ernie for doing so much for our breed!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations Hawk!


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

Great news!


----------

